# Was ist beim Musik hören für euch am wichtigsten? Musik, Gesang, Text oder alles zusammen?



## RyzA (10. Oktober 2021)

Hallo!


Ich wollte mal nachfragen auf was ihr beim Musik hören zuerst achtet. Was ist für euch am wichtigsten?
Bei mir ist das so das ich primär auf die Musik achte. Dann auf den Gesang dann auf den Text.
Es ist zwar schön wenn alle 3 Kriterien zusammenpassen aber muß nicht immer so sein.
Wobei, wenn mir ein Stück musikalisch nicht gefällt, ich gleich darauf verzichte.

Also:

1.) Musik
2.) Gesang (bei Hip-Hop auch Rap/"Flow")
3.) Text

Wozu ich  noch sagen muß, dass ich gefühlt ca. 90% der Hip-Hop Tracks von den Texten her schei**e finde. Aber wenn Punkt 1.) und 2.) erfüllt werden ich die Tracks dann trotzdem anhöre (und dann die Texte nicht für ernst nehme). Ich höre auch zwischendurch gerne rein instrumentale Musik dann fallen die Punkte 2 und 3 ganz weg. Bei Texten ist es auch so das ich mir dir schlecht merken kann. Egal wie gut sie sind. Manche Menschen können Lieder 1:1 nachsingen. Das kann ich nicht. Dafür kann ich mir Melodien gut merken.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (10. Oktober 2021)

Ist bei mir ähnlich. Da ich hauptsächlich orchestrale Musik höre, die selten Gesang und noch seltener Text enthält, wähle ich Antwort 1. 
Tatsächlich bin ich relativ Texttaub bei Musik, selbst bei deutschen Songs im Radio oder so registriere ich die Worte kaum, ich achte eher auf Melodie.


----------



## Finallin (10. Oktober 2021)

Meiner Meinung nach gehört das zwar in die "Rumpelkammer" aber was solls.

Musik muss für mich einfach stimmig sein, aber Punkt 1 trifft es wohl am ehesten.


----------



## RyzA (10. Oktober 2021)

Finallin schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach gehört das zwar in die "Rumpelkammer" aber was solls.


Nö, warum? Hat doch mit dem Thema Musik zu tun.
Oder gibt es hier eine Regel, die besagt, dass man in Musikthreads nur YT Videos posten darf?


----------



## JoM79 (10. Oktober 2021)

Punkt 1 alleine kann man nochmal in verschiedene Punkte aufdröseln. 
Melodie, Bass, Rhythmus etc
Es gibt Lieder die mir im Prinzip gefallen, aber zb zu langsam sind. 
Helfen tun da oft Remixes oder auch bootlegs in anderem Stil. 
Deswegen würden ich eher sagen, das Lied an sich sollte stimmig sein.


----------



## pedi (10. Oktober 2021)

was soll man bei liedern wie z.b. DADADA aussuchen?
da gibts keine von den 3 kriterien.


----------



## seventyseven (10. Oktober 2021)

Stimmigkeit, die Message des Songs, Emotion. 

Mein Musikgeschmack befindet sich sowieso in stetigem Wandel. 
Vor 15 Jahren war ich eines dieser Deutschrap Kids. Heute höre ich fast ausschließlich nur noch 70s,80s, 90s und early 2000 Songs und da quer durchs Genre.


----------



## RyzA (11. Oktober 2021)

pedi schrieb:


> was soll man bei liedern wie z.b. DADADA aussuchen?
> da gibts keine von den 3 kriterien.


Ich finde das Lied gut. Geiler Rhythmus und Gesang. Der Text ist auch tiefsinnig.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Oktober 2021)

Wenn ich Musik höre achte ich darauf, dass möglichst kein Gesang oder Text vorkommt 

Dass ich Stilrichtungen mit Gesang höre ist eher die Ausnahme. Klar, im Auto zur Arbeit mal ne Nummer Rock/Metal kommt vor aber Musik hören im Sinne von bewusst da sitzen und sonst auch nichts anderes machen außer zuhören ist in aller Regel instrumental.


----------



## doedelmeister (11. Oktober 2021)

Muss halt alles passen, gute Musik lässt sich nicht so leicht auf Kategorien runterbrechen. Ausser du hast wie bei Klassik halt oft keine Texte.

Da ich mit HipHop aufgewachsen bin in den 90iger und 2000er bin ich schon etwas pingelig was Texte angeht, sprich mich stört schnell wenn die Texte/Reime schlecht und kitschig sind. Heutiger Rap ist aber auch größtenteils Schmutz, eigentlich fast alle populäre Musik heute.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (11. Oktober 2021)

Ich achte beim Musik hören darauf das die Klänge in ihrer Gesamtheit nicht nach Helene Fischer klingen. Sonst wäre es Lärm.


----------



## RyzA (11. Oktober 2021)

doedelmeister schrieb:


> Da ich mit HipHop aufgewachsen bin in den 90iger und 2000er bin ich schon etwas pingelig was Texte angeht, sprich mich stört schnell wenn die Texte/Reime schlecht und kitschig sind. Heutiger Rap ist aber auch größtenteils Schmutz, eigentlich fast alle populäre Musik heute.


Ich hatte schon in den 80´er mit Hip-Hop angefangen. Besonders die Gangster-Rap Texte konnte man damals wie heute in die Tonne treten. Aber ich höre sie mir teilweise trotzdem an weil ich die Beats und Flows gut finde.


----------

